# cover note



## smyrk (Sep 25, 2009)

hi lloyd i still havent receved my full insurance policy details. Ive just gone to tax my van and realisd that the cover note issued ran out and this one doesnt even have the van on the cover note. Weve tried ringing but to no avail. any chance you can shed some light on the situation i can pm you all the policy number etc if needed. cheers in advance


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately we are closed saturdays mate and im deep in the depths of devon with the kids at the mo.

If policy documents have been delayed for any reason, we normally send a continuation covernote so im not sure why you havent had one. i'll make sure one goes out 1st class when we are back on tuesday.


----------

